# MTB - This week??



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

The weather is not looking all that great.  I'm hoping that things let off a bit towards the end of the week, and that one of the better draining areas is okay to ride.  What's everyone else thinking?


----------



## o3jeff (May 16, 2011)

I would like to, I guess we have to wait and see if there is a window off opportunity, if not it looks like the road bike might get a few miles on it!


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll have to lock out the suspension on my bike and go for a road ride instead.  It'll be a workout at least.


----------



## Trev (May 16, 2011)

Case and Penwood dry very well....

  Remember the spandex if your going on the road !!


----------



## powhunter (May 16, 2011)

Might do a short Meriden mtn rip later on today..Looks like I have a 2 hr or so window

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2011)

Parking lot is dry here so the trails must be ready to roll!


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2011)

LOL - Still raining here!

I'm hoping for a Friday ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2011)

Hoping for Sunday at this point... :-?


----------

